# cherche tutoriel en image changement ram imac G3



## marc-aurel (20 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

j'ai lu les posts sur les forums mais je cherche un tutoriel en image pour ajouter 512 de ram sur un imac g3 400 dv es.
Si j'ai bien lu il peut supporter 640 mo de ram.
que faut il comme matos : tournevis cruciforme ? plat ?
je suis preneur pour un lien sur la toile et des conseils.

merci d'avance


----------



## paisley (20 Octobre 2004)

Le iMac G3 Se est le premier de la série "mange disque".
C'est à dire que la Ram est sous les fesses du poulet !

Sans rire, tu éteins le Mac, tu le bascule sur l'écran en mettant un torchon pour ne pas rayer celui-ci.
Vers l'arrière arrondi, il y a une trappe qui s'ouvre avec une pièce de 25¢ (sous Us)
Tu toune dans le sens inverse des aiguilles d'une montre normale !

Et voila 2 barettes occupant les 2 slots ou simplement 1 barette sur un slot, le deuxième étant libre.
Pour les barreettes c'est du PC 133 tout simple style PC pas cher, donc 2 barettes de 512 Mo = 1 Go de Ram.
Avec ça ta barque ne ramera plus.


----------



## daffyb (20 Octobre 2004)

Et si tu as le manuel de ton mac, c'est même marqué (avec des images) comme il faut faire.
Au fait, vous savez, parfois, le site apple.com recèle d'informations.
Aller, je suis cool.
La manip en image (et en anglais) :
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=95144


----------



## jpmiss (20 Octobre 2004)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu as le manuel de ton mac, c'est même marqué (avec des images) comme il faut faire.
> Au fait, vous savez, parfois, le site apple.com recèle d'informations.
> Aller, je suis cool.
> La manip en image (et en anglais) :
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=95144


 

  Je me demande meme si c'est pas dans l'aide

 Et pis si non y a aussi google


----------



## marc-aurel (20 Octobre 2004)

merci beaucoup les macusers je vais doper l'imac G3 400DV de ma petite soeur ! le mien (imac G5 1Go) me convient !

encore une question : je pensais acheter une barette de 512 chez macway:
Memoire 512mo Sdram Pc133 Pm G4 Agp / Imac 2 (g3 350 Et Dv)
c'est ce qu'il faut je crois ?
me conseilleriez vous la Dane elec plus chère de 25 ¤ mais garantie 10 ans ?


----------



## JPTK (20 Octobre 2004)

marc-aurel a dit:
			
		

> merci beaucoup les macusers je vais doper l'imac G3 400DV de ma petite soeur ! le mien (imac G5 1Go) me convient !
> 
> encore une question : je pensais acheter une barette de 512 chez macway:
> Memoire 512mo Sdram Pc133 Pm G4 Agp / Imac 2 (g3 350 Et Dv)
> ...



Oui c'est bien ça. 

La Dane elec ne se justifie pas trop dans ton cas, ça fait bcp 25 ¤ de plus et dans 10 ans ton mac sera dans un placard


----------



## rainest (20 Octobre 2004)

marc-aurel a dit:
			
		

> merci beaucoup les macusers je vais doper l'imac G3 400DV de ma petite soeur ! le mien (imac G5 1Go) me convient !
> 
> encore une question : je pensais acheter une barette de 512 chez macway:
> Memoire 512mo Sdram Pc133 Pm G4 Agp / Imac 2 (g3 350 Et Dv)
> ...



C'est bien de mettre de la RAM. Mais en fait ce qui lui ferait le plus grand bien, c'est d'échanger son triste disque dur à 4500 tr/min par un disque de 40 ou 80 Go à 7200 tr/min. C'est miraculeux. La preuve? Je fais tourner OSX sur mon imac 266, ou j'ai mis 256 Mo (contre 32 d'origine) de RAM et 40 Go de disque (6 Go d'origine). Et ca marche !! Il y a juste les divX qui suivent pas. Mais tu peux meme faire du ichat.

Par contre la manip de démontage est plus sportive, parole!

a+


----------

